# [Risolto] Firefox 2.0 e plugin Macromedia Flash

## HoX

Ho installato Firefox 2.0 e il plugin Macromedia Flash. Adesso se uso Firefox come utente root il plugin è riconosciuto e funziona, mentre con gli altri utenti non riesco a farlo funzionare. Ho provato a copiare /root/.mozilla/plugins in ~/.mozilla/plugins e ho verificato di avere i permessi utente con ls -l. I permessi sono identici su root e sull'utente, ma non c'è nulla da fare. Sapreste mica aiutarmi?Last edited by HoX on Sun Nov 19, 2006 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

come hai installato il plugin? da portage?

----------

## HoX

no... ho usato la funzione installa plugin di firefox. Con java non mi ha dato problemi e funziona, mentre con macromedia flash non va

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh installalo da portage, vedrai che non avrai problemi

----------

## HoX

Ok... potresti solo dirmi con che nome lo trovo?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Eccolo qua:

```
# eix netscape-flash

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  7.0.63 7.0.68 {M}(~)9.0.21.55

     Installed:           9.0.21.55(18:32:00 19/10/2006)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

La 9 è mascherata (~), per cui se la vuoi installare devi aggiungere nel file /etc/portage/package.keywords la riga:

```
=net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.21.55 ~x86
```

----------

## bandreabis

La versione 9 di netscape-flash è Hard Masked, quindi credo tu debba anche aggiungere:

 *Quote:*   

> echo "=net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.21.55" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

hai ragione, era addirittura hard masked! sto invecchiando e non mi ricordo più le cose..   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> La versione 9 di netscape-flash è Hard Masked, quindi credo tu debba anche aggiungere:
> 
>  *Quote:*   echo "=net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.21.55" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask 

 

se è hard-masked c'è un ottimo motivo, e tale deve rimanere

non facciamo installare software unstable agli utenti inesperti

@Anema:

installa la versione stabile, che è la 7 e qualcosa. la 9 arriverà quando i tempi saranno maturi

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

sarà hardmasked probabilmente perchè è ancora beta, ma a me non ha mai dato problemi

----------

## unz

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   La versione 9 di netscape-flash è Hard Masked, quindi credo tu debba anche aggiungere:
> 
>  *Quote:*   echo "=net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.21.55" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask  
> 
> se è hard-masked c'è un ottimo motivo, e tale deve rimanere
> ...

 

Hai ragione, è sempre consigliabile utilizzare pacchetti stabili. Ma con flash il problema è grosso. se si usa la versione stabile, il 90% dei siti "flashati" non è fruibile.

Confermo che la versione mascherata, installata con portage, funziona egregiamente con firefox 2 [su arc x86]

----------

## HoX

Ho installato la versione 9 con portage. Grazie mille a tutti quanti

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *unz wrote:*   

> se si usa la versione stabile, il 90% dei siti "flashati" non è fruibile.
> 
> Confermo che la versione mascherata, installata con portage, funziona egregiamente con firefox 2 [su arc x86]

 

egregiamente?

strano dicono tutti, doprattutto i dev e gli arch testers che è instabile e causa crash del browser. guardacaso è in mask

chi ha ragione?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io non ho mai avuto problemi, e lo uso su più macchine

----------

## lavish

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> strano dicono tutti, doprattutto i dev e gli arch testers che è instabile e causa crash del browser. guardacaso è in mask
> 
> chi ha ragione?

 

I dev come sempre   :Very Happy: 

A certi sicuramente va bene, ad altri non va molto bene.. a me non funziona con opera per esempio, e mi ha fatto crashare per un paio di volte FF (quando lo usavo)

Alla fine comunque, se va discretamente bene sulla propria macchina, non c'e' nulla di male ad usarlo, no?  :Wink: 

----------

## unz

Io penso che i pacchetti mascherati non siano il diavolo. Li provo, se funzionano me li tengo, se non funzionano cerco di capire il perchè, altrimenti torno indietro.

Resta il fatto che con un pacchetto mascherato bisogna vedersela da soli e non rompere sul forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HoX

 *unz wrote:*   

> Resta il fatto che con un pacchetto mascherato bisogna vedersela da soli e non rompere sul forum 

 

Non preoccuparti! Eviterò di rompere. Se non funziona faccio il downgrade a quello prima

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> A certi sicuramente va bene, ad altri non va molto bene.. a me non funziona con opera per esempio, e mi ha fatto crashare per un paio di volte FF (quando lo usavo)

 

è la stessa cosa che si sta cercando di capire adesso.

quando c'è molto contenuto in flash, saluta tutti e fa morire il browser

da qui il motivo dell'hard mask

----------

## unz

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   Resta il fatto che con un pacchetto mascherato bisogna vedersela da soli e non rompere sul forum  
> 
> Non preoccuparti! Eviterò di rompere. Se non funziona faccio il downgrade a quello prima

 

Era una battuta  :Razz:  .. te lo dico prima perchè sta cosa dei pacchetti mascherati ti verrà ripetuta all'infinito. 

Ora lo sai, quando chiederai aiuto metti le mani avanti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlackBelt

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> io non ho mai avuto problemi, e lo uso su più macchine

 

a me non va il sito cisco netacad...

ho dovuto fare il downgrade.

ciao ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   io non ho mai avuto problemi, e lo uso su più macchine 
> 
> a me non va il sito cisco netacad...
> 
> ho dovuto fare il downgrade.
> ...

 

potresti postare l'url esatta?

----------

## BlackBelt

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> potresti postare l'url esatta?

 

http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/netacad/index.html

il problema si verifica al login. 

CIao

----------

## bandreabis

Scusate... voi riuscite a vedere l'intervista http://www.concertfordiana.com/newsarticles/interview.asp ?

Con che versione?

----------

## Onip

io sì (o per lo meno i primi 10 secondi...) con questa

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ eix netscape -I

* net-www/netscape-flash 

     Available versions:  7.0.63 7.0.68 9.0.21.55 [M]9.0.21.78

     Installed:           9.0.21.55

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

Byez

----------

## bandreabis

10 secondi perchè si blocca o perchè non sei andato avanti?

Io con la 7.0.68 non vedo nulla, mi chiede di installare flash e mi manda al sito per l'aggiornamento.

----------

## Onip

perchè non sono andato avanti, ma cmq sembrava funzionare tutto bene. Evidentemente quel sito richiede (a torto o a ragione) flash > 7 per funzionare.

Byez

----------

## bandreabis

Quale versione delle due 9 mi consigli?

 *Quote:*   

> [U] net-www/netscape-flash
> 
>      Available versions:  7.0.63 7.0.68 [M](~)9.0.21.55 {M}(~)9.0.21.78
> 
>      Installed:           7.0.68(23:50:08 08/01/2007)
> ...

 

EDIT: mi rispondo da solo: "per vedere una D con i pallini che ci girano attorno mentre carica, mi tengo la versione che ho!!"

----------

